# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Gevaarlijk ondergewicht?

## cleintje

hallo,

ik heb een eetstoonis en zit tegen een bmi van 17 mijn dieetiste zegt dat ik in levensgevaar ben en dat ik elk moment door neer kan vallen. Zelf vind ik het wel meevallen en weet niet waar ze het nu precies op basseert. Alleen weet ik dat ze zegt dat mijn lichaam mijn spieren opeet en dus ook van mijn hart. Maar ik werk nog doe kei veel oke heb lichamelijke klachten en kan niet alles niet meer. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik zo dood neer kan vallen. En ze zegt als ik 17 bmi heb dat ik opgenomen moet worden dat is nog 2 kg. Maar wat zijn dan richtlijnen waarop zoiets gebasseerd wordt? Zij zegt je hoeft geen 30 kg te wegen om in gevaar te zijn. Maar als het dan niet alleen mijn gewicht is wat zijn dan nog meer aanwijzigingen. Die feitelijk bewezen kunnen worden stel dat het een gedwongen opname wordt? Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen

groetjes cleintje

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Wat ik me afvraag is het volgende: Wat is jou lengte??
Kijk je kan wel een BMI van 17 hebben, maar als jij bijvoorbeeld 1.75 bent en je weegt 
52 kilo, dan heb je ook een BMI van 17. Tuurlijk is dat te laag, en heb je dan ernstig ondergewicht. Dus wat is jou lengte als ik vragen mag?? Wat betreft over het ondergewicht in het algemeen. Het is zeker niet goed om teveel ondergewicht te hebben. Je schrijft zelf al dat je lichamelijke klachten hebt, en niet veel meer kan. Je lichaam heeft gigantisch veel te voorduren bij ernstig ondergewicht.
Wat betreft die richtlijnen. Tja, opname gebeurt meestal als je rond een BMI van 16 of lager zit. Als je dieetiste zegt dat je niet 30 hoeft te wegen om in gevaar te zijn, weet dan dat ze daar wel gelijk in heeft. Iemand met ondergewicht hoeft ook geen 30 kilo te wegen om het eigen lichaam in gevaar te brengen. Zoals ik al schreef: iemand met ernstig onderrgewicht kan heel veel last krijgen van lichaamlijke klachten. Dat kan bijvoorbeeld hart en vaat ziekten zijn. Wanneer iemand geen vetreserves meer heeft, kunnen ook andere weefsels worden aangetast zoals spieren, lever, nieren, hart en zenuwweefsel. En wat dacht je van botontkalking (osteoporose)
maag- en darmklachten, hormoonafwijkingen (o.a. wegblijven menstruatie) 
verminderde schildklierwerking en verminderde stofwisseling

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## davanzu21

Een BMI van 17 is zeker wel ondergewicht maar niet ernstig, en dat betekent dus niet dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken want een eetstoornis en een BMI onder de grens zegt al genoeg.

----------


## Gozer1987

Omdat je lichaam toch ergens caloriien vandaan moet halen om het zo te zeggen, doet dit het ergens anders,

Eerst vet, dan spierweefsel --> je hart is ook een spier dat word bedoeld met ''je kan dood neervallen''

zoals bovenstaand ook vermeld zijn er nog veel meer dingen.

vet ''hoor'' je eenmaal te hebben (niet nzonodig veel), dit is je bezinetank om zo maar te zeggen

----------


## riekieleppers

hoi cleintje,

Ik heb 3weken geleden 2 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen voor ondergewicht. ik ben 1.67 en woog 42 kilo. Ik ben daar aan de zondevoeding geweest en allerlei onderzoeken gehad. Iedereen dacht dat ik een eetstoornis had, vond dit vreselijk dat ze dat dachten. iK baalde er zelf goed van dat zo zo wagelijk mager was. maar al gauw werd duidelijk dat het vermageren door ziekte kwam. Maar doordat ik zo vermagerd was gingen mijn organen heel langszaam er mee ophouden. als ik niet was opgenomen dan weet ik niet hoe het af was gelopen. mijn bwi was ook 17 dus geloof me je moet echt aankomen. en ik weet hoe moeijlijk dat is. het komt er bij mij heel langzaam aan. maar vooral met je eetstoornis ben ik van mening dat je echt hulp daarbij nodig hebt.

sterkte ermee, 

Groetjes Riekie

----------


## cleintje

Momenteel zit ik inmiddels op een bmi van 15,6 en besef nu eindelijk dat dit echt niet langer meer zo kan. Ik heb een aantal dagen in het ziekenhuis gelegen en niet zozeer voor mijn ondergewicht maar wel door de functies van mijn organen en vooral was ik uitgedroogd. Dit was echt kantje boord de huisarts had gezegd als ik later was gekomen, dat ik het niet overleefd had ik heb ook echt in levensgevaar gezeten. Ook zei ze als ik niet zou stoppen met het slikken van laxeerpillen zou ik alsnog doodgaan. Dat was erg heftig om via mijn casemanger te horen. Ik ben daarna goed aan de slag gegaan af en toe nog wel wat terugvallen van niet goed eten of overgeven. Maar veel momenten doe ik het toch aardig. Ik ben ook meteen pillen gaan afbouwen. Elke week 2 eraf zodat mijn lichaam er langzaam aan kan wennen en mijn geest ook. Ik ging vol enthousiasme goed eten na het ziekenhuis, dat kon mijn lichaam helemaal niet aan en moest vaak overgeven dat vond ik zo frustrerend. Mijn dieetiste zei ook dat de stap die ik maakte veel te groot was. Nu moet ik 6 keer per dag kleine beetjes eten en soms komt er nog uit vaak door stress. Maar de laatste weken gaat het steeds beter. Ik moet wel niet gaan smokkelen en voortaan aan tafel eten en niet vanuit mijn bedje. Bewust zijn dat ik aan het eten ben. Dat wil ik liever niet maar ja ik ga het proberen. En ben soms ook gewoon te lui om echt de tijd er voor te nemen en me er toe te zetten om laat maar zeggen de tafel voor mezelf te dekken. Maar met kleine stapjes 1 vooruit en soms wel 3 terug kom ik er hopenlijk bovenop. Ook ben ik aan het oefenen om in gezelschap te gaan eten. Ik denk dat mensen van alles denken maar eigenlijk is dat niet meer iets wat ik denk dat het rieel is. En dat probeer ik voor ogen te houden en oefen nu nog met mensen die ik vertrouw en straks kan ik gewoon bij iedereen eten. Maar dan wel als ik kook of mijn eigen lunch mee nemen een keer uiteten kan misschien maar dat is vaak erg calorierijk en weet ik niet wat er allemaal in zit. Daarom is zelf koken het fijnste.

groetjes cleintje

----------


## cleintje

btw ik ben dus 1,68 en weeg 44 kg op het moment afvallen wil ik echt niet meer is niet mijn doel althans. Maar stel het wel nog bij als ik afval want ik kan niet zeggen oh vandaag een halve kilo eraf nou ja dan komen we toch gewoon een halve kilo weer aan. Klinkt heel logisch maar zo werkt het bij mij dus niet. Dan voelt het of ik faal, vooral als ik naar de dieetiste ga wil ik neit zijn aangekomen het liefst zelfs zijn afgevallen. Maar dat kan niet want anders zit ik dadelijk aan een bmi van 14 en dan is nog iets meer dan 4 kg en dan heb ik een vet probleem. Dan moet ik of ik nu wil of niet opgenomen worden!!! DAT WIL IK ECHT NIET. Dus ik ga ervoor knokken maar weet niet hoe ik de knop om kan zetten dat ik op een dag op de weeschaal ga staan en denk oh halve kilo erbij kan prima. Ik denk atlijd aangekomen oh nee paniek, afgevallen shit maar ook wel een beetje fijn. Maar vooral weet ik dat het neit goed is. Dus ik ben nooit tevreden.

----------


## ezzie

Hoi cleintje,

Heel herkenbaar dit vooral 3 jaar terug toen ik er heel erg in zat. Het is allemaal heel tegenstrijdig in je hoofd. Je denkt ..nee nu wil ik echt niet meer afvallen...maar als dat toch gebeurd schrik je wel een beetje maar het geeft ook wel weer een fijn gevoel en eigenlijk wil je dan helemaal niet meer dat het erbij komt. Zo wordt het steeds lager totdat je ECHT doodziek wordt. Mij heeft een opname heel erg geholpen, ik kon mezelf gewoon niet vertrouwen. Wil jij echt niet meer hulp? 
Die weegschaal zal wel heel belangrijk zijn..maarrr het maakt de strijd alleenmaar moeilijker toch? je wilt natuurlijk zien en controleren of je afgevallen bent...maar je wilt toch eigenlijk niet meer afvallen? Kun je niet proberen beter te eten zonder elke keer op de weegschaal te staan? zo kom je misschien minder in de verleiding om toch niet meer te gaan eten omdat je simpelweg gewoon niet weet hoeveel je die dag weegt...echt die getallen hebben zoveel invloed. 
Je mag me altijd persoonlijk mailen hoor.
suc6

----------


## cleintje

Ik zit bij een dieetiste, waarvan ik 6 keer per dag hele kleine maaltijden moet eten. Niet dat ik super weinig at want ik laxeerde altijd heel veel. Mensen die dat niet doen zullen zich ook kapot schrikken van de hoeveelheden die ik nu nog slikken. En weet inmiddels hoe erg ik mijn lichaam hiermee kapot maak. Ik wil wel nog meer hulp, maar die is er nog niet. Ik heb wel een casemanger die er mee aan de slag is want ik zit eigenlijk al intern op een begeleide woonvorm van een ggz voorziening. Maar het teameetstoornissen neemt maar geen contact op en mijn casemanger krijgt tot haar woede en frustratie maar geen contact met die mensen. Tja hoelang wil je nog wachten denk je dan he, wat zijn dat nu voor hulpverleners. Maar ja ik ben wel sinds ik een paar dagen in het ziekenhuis heb gelegen door vooral uitdroging en slecht funcionereerende organen wel op eigen hioutje die pillen gaan afbouwen. Ik heb van de week voor het eerste een terugval gehad. Niet zo gek als je weet hoeveel spanning ik nu heb omdat ik psychische problemen heb en een hele nare situaties met mijn familie nu. Daardoor was ik juist te veel gaan eten en was aagekomen en moest naar de dieetiste. Dat kon ik echt niet aan en ben toen veel meer pillen gaan slikken. Nou dan heb ik wel gemerkt ik moest die nacht overgeven en heb er al dagen last van nu ik ze weer aan het afbouwen ben. Ik ben er helemaal voor om het af te bouwen. En wil er wel ook echt vanaf weet alleen niet wat dat lichamelijk met mij zal gaan doen. Ben bang dadelijk een stoma te moeten of zo. Of allemaal onderzoeken of zo  :Frown:  Maar door al dat overgeven viel ik dus wel weer af. Maar ik heb mezelf er toe gezet om gisteren toch iets meer dan afgesproken te eten. Ik mocht niet te veel eten omdat mijn lichaam dat nog niet aan kon en daarom gaf ik eerst heel erg veel over. Toen ik uit het ziekenhuis kwam wilde ik meteen stoppen met die pillen nou ja wel afbouwen en meteen normaal eten zoals iedereen. Dat kon mijn lichaam dus echt niet aan. Ik ben nu wel 2 ons aangekomen ik vind het niet fijn maar weet dat het beter voor me is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo cleintje,

Ik vind het knap van je dat je inziet dat het niet goed voor je lichaam is en dat je hulp vraagt! Ik hoop dat je binnenkort ook die (extra) hulp krijgt!
Een meisje waarmee ik op stijldansen zat is ooit opgenomen voor anorexia met gevaarlijk ondergewicht, maar helaas voor haar heeft dat niet mogen baten en zit ze nog steeds in dezelfde cyclus. Ze geeft en gaf altijd aan dat ze meiden die 'normaal' of overgewicht hebben mooi(er) vind en ook zo zou willen zijn, maar zij kan de kracht niet vinden om haar levensstijl om te gooien, zelfs niet nu ze moeder is geworden. Ik hoop dat jij wel die kracht kan vinden en de benodigde hulp krijgt! Succes!

Groetjes Lucia

----------


## regine41

tijdens mijn zwangerschap van mijn vijfde kind had ik anorexia ik heb 5maanden in ziekenhuis gelegen in duitsland ik woog 38 kg en 4 maanden zwanger; tijdens die maanden was er een stuk placenta los gekomen na 8 maanden zwangerschap woog ik 42 kg en mijn dochter is gezond geboren nu na 17 jaar is mijn anorexia genezen.ik moet zeggen dat dit een harde strijd was Dankzij ziekenhuis therapeut en huisdokter en natuurlijk ikzelf.Ook mijn kinderen hebben de moed gegeven en mijn man

----------

